
Square’s Cash App tests new feature allowing users to borrow up to $200 - lladnar
https://techcrunch.com/2020/08/12/square-cash-app-borrowing/
======
rootsudo
If you ever wanted to read reviews of people thinking they're affected by
money lending apps, go onto google play and see how people rate something like
"Dave."

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dave&hl=en...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dave&hl=en_US)

It's an interesting window.

~~~
ta17711771
Mildly OT:

> The advance was great at first. Then I started noticing " Your info was
> found on the black web" on my credit report!?? Turns out in the almost year
> I had been using Dave they'd been hacked like 10 times! Never said anything.
> A heads up would've been nice Dave! Hey btw might want to change your
> passwords, check your credit report, etc. We may have been hacked once or
> ten times or so!? Big fail Dave, big fail! DO NOT RECOMMEND

------
seigando
I'll always find high-interest lending to be morally questionable. This is
coming in the wake of the repeal of the 36% rate cap.[1] How predatory.

[1][https://www.nclc.org/media-center/fdic-to-repeal-36-rate-
cap...](https://www.nclc.org/media-center/fdic-to-repeal-36-rate-cap-and-bank-
payday-loan-limits-but-banks-should-not-take-the-bait.html)

